# Will County Courthouse



## gnagel (Feb 25, 2017)

Will County Courthouse, Joliet, Illinois






Nikon D800, Nikon 14-24 2.8

Thanks for looking...
Glenn


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 25, 2017)

Excellent. Very dynamic. Wonderful conversion.


----------



## gnagel (Feb 25, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Excellent. Very dynamic. Wonderful conversion.


Thank you jcdeboever...

Glenn


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 25, 2017)

I echo JC.


----------



## gnagel (Feb 25, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I echo JC.


Thanks Gary...I was pleased that the man with the suit walked by while I was shooting. For some reason, it gave the image a science fiction feel for me.

Glenn


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 25, 2017)

"There is a fifth dimension beyond that which is known to man ... a dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity" -----You sure the guy in the suit isn't Rod Sterling???? Everything is leaning toward the building all the way around as if it's being sucked up. Even the trash can and the man. If this was intentional, you are the man, if it was accidental you're a lucky dog, in either case it is a COOL SHOT.


----------



## gnagel (Feb 25, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> "There is a fifth dimension beyond that which is known to man ... a dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity" -----You sure the guy in the suit isn't Rod Sterling???? Everything is leaning toward the building all the way around as if it's being sucked up. Even the trash can and the man. If this was intentional, you are the man, if it was accidental you're a lucky dog, in either case it is a COOL SHOT.


Thanks...let's just go with it was intentional then!

Glenn


----------



## Krell0 (Feb 27, 2017)

Love it

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## gnagel (Feb 28, 2017)

Krell0 said:


> Love it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


Thanks Krello

Glenn


----------



## Boboamic (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice b&w shot, but what was your vision for the image?


----------



## gnagel (Mar 1, 2017)

Boboamic said:


> Nice b&w shot, but what was your vision for the image?


Thank you...my vision was to create an architectural image which emphasis lines against a clear, black sky. I ended up shooting a series of pictures of this building--some of which are more abstract than others. When I noticed people coming and going from the courthouse, I waited until a single person walked through the frame. I thought he gave the photograph more of a science fiction kind of feel to the image.

Glenn


----------



## crimbfighter (Mar 4, 2017)

Really wonderful shot. Good time of the year to shoot this perspective so the tree had lost its leaves.


----------



## gnagel (Mar 4, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> Really wonderful shot. Good time of the year to shoot this perspective so the tree had lost its leaves.


Thanks...many times I prefer the composition that bare trees offer.

Glenn


----------

